# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Máy chơi game siêu gọn GR8S với Steam OS

## toiyeucota1992

GR8S là mẫu máy chơi game nền tảng Steam Machine mới nhất từ ASUS ROG và là sản phẩm tiếp nối dòng máy chơi game của ASUS sau mẫu GR8. GR8S được trang bị vi xử lý Intel Core i5/i7 và card đồ họa NVIDIA dòng GeForce và sẽ trình làng lần đầu vào tháng 11. Bạn có thể theo dõi thông tin về GR8S trên trang web rog.asus.com hay Steam.








​
Các tính năng chủ đạo của GR8 và GR8S:



Hệ thống âm thanh sống động và trung thực SupremeFXCard mạng Intel Ethernet và ứng dụng ưu tiên gói tin GameFirst III chống lag khi chơi game onlineBộ thu sóng Miracast tích hợp và WiFi song tần 802.11acHệ thống tản nhiệt cao cấp và độ ồn khi hoạt động chỉ 20dBNắp thùng máy dạng trượt cho phép nâng cấp nhanh ổ cứng HDD/SSD 2.5" và bộ nhớ RAM.


Các khách hàng đang sở hữu GR8 có thể cài đặt hệ điều hành SteamOS sau khi GR8S ra mắt vào tháng 11 năm nay.


_Nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------


## duongland88

*Trả lời: Máy chơi game siêu gọn GR8S với Steam OS*

nhìn cái thùng cũng đẹp quá chứ

----------


## duannd

*Trả lời: Máy chơi game siêu gọn GR8S với Steam OS*




> nhìn cái thùng cũng đẹp quá chứ


siêu mỏng đây à, mà sai nhìn nó bị bóp méo thế nào ấy lạ lạ thật

----------


## stylehanquoc

*Trả lời: Máy chơi game siêu gọn GR8S với Steam OS*

bao giờ ra cho anh em ta thưởng thức em nó đây

----------


## hungcnx1989

*Trả lời: Máy chơi game siêu gọn GR8S với Steam OS*

hok biết con này dùng VGA gì nhỉ, Nvidia thôi thì hơi chung chung

----------


## kenhgamemobi

*Trả lời: Máy chơi game siêu gọn GR8S với Steam OS*

nhìn thiết kế như vậy chac là nóng lăm đấy

----------


## otootin

*Trả lời: Máy chơi game siêu gọn GR8S với Steam OS*

nhỏ dzị chắc đi đâu cũng vác theo lun, mà nó nặng bnhiu kg nhỉ

----------


## banhmysaigon

*Trả lời: Máy chơi game siêu gọn GR8S với Steam OS*




> nhìn thiết kế như vậy chac là nóng lăm đấy


có tản nhiệt nước trong thùng máy mà bạn sao nóng được

----------


## quangminh01

*Trả lời: Máy chơi game siêu gọn GR8S với Steam OS*

ý bác ấy là kg tản nhiệt được đó mà

----------

